# MINES R34, does it have secrets ?



## koria (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello everybody ..... (^_^)

I just saw Mines r34 vedio in a track. I can not belive that this acceleration 

comes from regular engine. So I talked with one of my friends who has much 

experience about RB engines. I told him what is the secret that Mines R34 

engine look simple but gives around 700 HP with such an amazing response ? 

He told me it is just because of focusing in modifying a cylinder head. 

But I wondered !! is that 700 HP comes only from focusing in modifying a 

cylinder head ?

look at the specs in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHRK5bJ6nPw


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

All you need to know about is diff ratio's. the motor itself is nothing particularly special and is not entirely whats making it respond like that.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Callvote_kick


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> All you need to know about is diff ratio's. the motor itself is nothing particularly special and is not entirely whats making it respond like that.


u mean like short gears ? 2,3,4,5 super short ?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

700hp at the flywheel, so only about 600ish at the wheels.
Standard R34 6spd gearbox, but It has R33 diff ratios, 2530 turbos, and an HKS VVT kit......as Rob said nothing special, but it does work very well.

......and this is response, 1000hp won't get you this kind of response


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> All you need to know about is diff ratio's. the motor itself is nothing particularly special and is not entirely whats making it respond like that.


I'm not too sure Mines take this view.

This car handles and brakes well. Hence the cars agility.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Sub Boy said:


> Standard R34 6spd gearbox, but It has R33 diff ratios, 2530 turbos, and an HKS VVT kit......as Rob said nothing special, but it does work very well.


Hence I was wondering if I install a Getrag 6 speed and use my current BNR32 diffs, will I have very much improved responsiveness from the engine:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/157584-600-hp-bnr32-worth-upgrading-getrag-6-speed-gearbox.html


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

They are gts4 diffs. Super low gearing with a 6 speed. It's not rocket science


----------



## koria (Aug 13, 2011)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> All you need to know about is diff ratio's. the motor itself is nothing particularly special and is not entirely whats making it respond like that.


But what makes this engine respond like that ? despite it has almost the 

regular parts from its company. What make this engine goes from 4 - 9 RPM 

in one second !!!!! ?? 

Standard block 2.6 liter. 

Twin small singles 2530.

Exhaust system.

fuel system. 

And that's it. 


Mine's Skyline R34 GTR - YouTube


----------



## koria (Aug 13, 2011)

Sub Boy said:


> 700hp at the flywheel, so only about 600ish at the wheels.
> Standard R34 6spd gearbox, but It has R33 diff ratios, 2530 turbos, and an HKS VVT kit......as Rob said nothing special, but it does work very well.
> 
> ......and this is response, 1000hp won't get you this kind of response


Exactly, this is my question. What make this engine respond differently than 

any car has the same parts of engine .


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Callvote_kick


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Don't worry, I get you:thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

rb30r34 said:


> They are gts4 diffs. Super low gearing with a 6 speed. It's not rocket science


what's the ratio of the gts4 diffs ?


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

But rob would say its nothing special unless he had done it


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

koria said:


> But what makes this engine respond like that ? despite it has almost the
> 
> regular parts from its company. What make this engine goes from 4 - 9 RPM
> 
> ...




You know that list of parts i listed for you in the other thread, my engine spec !

Well that will make your car react the same as the mines car. I dont think you understand what a TRUE 600 wbhp goes like on the road. 

In fact the mines car is actually of less spec and power than the spec i put up for you. The mines car does benefit from different diffs which will give it faster acceleration. It can be debated if the quarter mile time may actually be slower due to the extra gear change needed due to lower gearing.


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Might be useful, gearbox and differential calculator with handy presets :
Gear speed calculator


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Matty you missed one thing off your list a well modified head will make a RB come alive.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Matty you missed one thing off your list a well modified head will make a RB come alive.




Yep, because i use a stock head other than cams LOL. Due to the fact that i make the power i want i have not had a need to do the head. I do sit here most days wondering how much better it would be tho. 


Next time the head comes off for any reason i plan on sending it to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/132135-gearing-down-r34-33-gts-4-diffs-questions.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/116388-gts-4-diffs-r32-gtr-top-speed-8000rpm.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125732-changing-diffs-change-gear-mph-rpm.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/59748-lets-talk-gtr-boxes-diffs-shall-we.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/81140-r34-gtr-planning-put-4-111-diffs-r32.html


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> But rob would say its nothing special unless he had done it


No, what I'm saying is alot of people think that if they buy that engine combination off mines and put it in their R34 their car will accellerate/respond like that.

The engine itself is quite a basic combination, not particularly powerfull but obviously a good responsive combination, then combine that with the 6 speeds ratio's and low ratio diffs and you can get a 650-700hp GTR to acellerate/respond like that, if they had shown the speedo beside the tacho it would have been easier for you to follow I'm sure.

P.S How do you know I havn't done something very similar recently and proven it for myself :thumbsup:



R32 Combat said:


> This car handles and brakes well. Hence the cars agility.


Agreed, its a brilliant ALL ROUNDER. The OP was talking about its response and accelleration and was under the impression it was due to head work or the engine combination alone.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

GT-R Glenn said:


>


You really love that dont you?? I mean like , REALLY LOVE it. :chuckle::chuckle:

I think you should change your avatar Glenn. Forget the car, just have this...



TT


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> No, what I'm saying is alot of people think that if they buy that engine combination off mines and put it in their R34 their car will accellerate/respond like that.
> 
> The engine itself is quite a basic combination, not particularly powerfull but obviously a good responsive combination, then combine that with the 6 speeds ratio's and low ratio diffs and you can get a 650-700hp GTR to acellerate/respond like that, if they had shown the speedo beside the tacho it would have been easier for you to follow I'm sure.
> 
> ...


Keep it coming rob LOL


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Keep it coming rob LOL


Whats that? facts that make perfect sense?

Feel free to comment if anything I've said doesn't make sense to you mate.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Cheers Liam, Im glad someone did ...





> Feel free to comment if anything I've said doesn't make sense to you mate.


Does that apply to all post's ?


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


>



Hmm i'm confused, I cannot find the greyish search button?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Does that apply to all post's ?


Nah we better stick to this thread for now, don't want to confuse the issue cause I've found in the past its hard for some to keep up with basic logic.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

R4VENS said:


> what's the ratio of the gts4 diffs ?


4.14 from memory.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

gts 4 diffs are 4.375.1


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

i've seen this car in the flesh and met the engine builder

it's likely that engine was very highly hand built and everything was finely balanced, more so than a stock Mines engine.

the heads he does look very nice on the bench


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Robbie J said:


> i've seen this car in the flesh and met the engine builder
> 
> it's likely that engine was very highly hand built and everything was finely balanced, more so than a stock Mines engine.
> 
> the heads he does look very nice on the bench


No dought your right and as a whole package its an incredible car but for people to think that its just the engine that makes it perform the way it does is just wrong.

Its not an "ultimate response" engine, its an "ultimate response" CAR.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Absolutely - the engine is no doubt good, but just a piece of a very very well put together puzzle.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> 4.14 from memory.


So.........the links I posted were well worth while, Im starting to understand the trend now


R4VENS PM TAZZMAXX and tell him to sort his shit out Im sure he can help


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Rob does this mean that having a R34 GTR the ultimate mod would be changing the diff ratios? Do you do that to your cars?

Does the Stealth Bomber have anything special in the driveline?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

GT-R Glenn said:


> So.........the links I posted were well worth while, Im starting to understand the trend now
> 
> 
> R4VENS PM TAZZMAXX and tell him to sort his shit out Im sure he can help


OK Glenn, my memory is not what it should be, I just couldn't be arsed with a search or to look at all your links. Please accept my humble apology. Moreover, I can't believe this thread has even had so many responses given the OP's "thousand hoss power" build thread. Just incredible.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Rob does this mean that having a R34 GTR the ultimate mod would be changing the diff ratios? Do you do that to your cars?


Its something I have sworn by for years after the results we got with the GTS4 with a very mild engine combo. it would have to be one of the easiest ways to increase overall performance IF your not worried about haiving a very high top speed.



.::TopSky::. said:


> Does the Stealth Bomber have anything special in the driveline?


No, just a good flywheel & clutch, everything else is stock.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

when you say top speed,what are the limits? I'll do a search on this as well now,but just curious as it's been mentioned,like "only" 150mph? Or less? As i'd easily consider doing the mod!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

All depends on rpm and tyre size. There's plenty of info to work out speed based on those factors along with diff and gearbox ratio's.

With the drag-r and 4.1s we had rpm to spare at 200mph but with 4.4s I don't think we'd have got to 200, maybe 185-190ish.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

and that's with giving away some top speed? LOL!
Time to do some research me thinks


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Rob does this mean that having a R34 GTR the ultimate mod would be changing the diff ratios? Do you do that to your cars?
> 
> Does the Stealth Bomber have anything special in the driveline?


Believe me when I say, a mildly modded RB26dett with the getrag and 4.11 diff ratios (r33 gtr diffs) is freakingly mental. 

I am sitting in one so I do know. having driven it in its orginal 3.54 ratio with the same engine and now in 4.11 is certainly whole different world. Each gear change is a leap forward rather than a just a change. If you aren't holding the steering wheel strong enough, you will lose it, even from 5th to 6th. 

Quite a recommended mod if you are not hunting for top speed, as said earlier.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Maxx
I agree

R4vens was complaining the search button was the wrong colour / Maxx ....that was what I was talking about


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh goody another thread about diff ratio's

5 links to everything anyone would ever need to know, but still people ask.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Oh goody another thread about diff ratio's
> 
> 5 links to everything anyone would ever need to know, but still people ask.


+1 Plenty of info already done.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/116388-gts-4-diffs-r32-gtr-top-speed-8000rpm.html


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

xxfr said:


> Believe me when I say, a mildly modded RB26dett with the getrag and 4.11 diff ratios (r33 gtr diffs) is freakingly mental.


So you can imagine what a 30 with small twins, a R34 6 speed and 4.4 diffs must be like then :thumbsup: Mental is right.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Its something I have sworn by for years after the results we got with the GTS4 with a very mild engine combo. it would have to be one of the easiest ways to increase overall performance IF your not worried about haiving a very high top speed.
> 
> 
> 
> No, just a good flywheel & clutch, everything else is stock.


Thanks mate, I learn something new from you everyday!

So lets say I have a R34 GTR with single turbo making around 700hp. What should I do if I want to increase my performance without touching the engine?


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> Yep, because i use a stock head other than cams LOL. Due to the fact that i make the power i want i have not had a need to do the head. I do sit here most days wondering how much better it would be tho.
> 
> 
> Next time the head comes off for any reason i plan on sending it to you. :thumbsup:



i cant believe youve built a motor of that spec matty and not done the cylinder head, its probally the best mod you can do for the money!! its where the rb suffers most....! 

an identical spec'd 2.6 with a decent worked head would out perform a 2.8 with a standard head and cams matty, if your sorted your head out on your 2.8 you would be blown away with the results.....


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

I probably put this up before but i'll do it again so you have something to compare to the mines r34 thou mine is a r32 
Either the mines r34 has more power then me or they are running even higher diff ratios then 4.11, eg. 4.3X or what ever the gts4 diffs are?!

rb26 (2,7l), tomei 260/9.15 cams, gt4288 singel turbo (old journal bearing truck turbo ) and autronic sm4. Dyno'd 608whp @ ~1,8bar on a dynojet.
R34 Getrag with standard r32 4.11 diffs.

I start in a 180degree turn out on the freeway and floor it in second at ~60km/h


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> OK Glenn, my memory is not what it should be, I just couldn't be arsed with a search or to look at all your links. Please accept my humble apology. Moreover, I can't believe this thread has even had so many responses given the OP's "thousand hoss power" build thread. Just incredible.


yea I also couldn't believe the amount of response these threads have
got.
The best 1 I saw on the other thread just said.
" Stop feeding the troll "


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

KM BlackGTR said:


> The best 1 I saw on the other thread just said.
> " Stop feeding the troll "


Thank you


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

.::TopSky::. said:


> So lets say I have a R34 GTR with single turbo making around 700hp. What should I do if I want to increase my performance without touching the engine?


I would have thought based on what we have just been talking about that would have been pretty obvious??? DIFF GEARS :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimefam (Apr 30, 2011)

Or add lightness!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I was told in japan that the diff of the Mines GTR was a custom job. Don't know what they used as base, but they made a one single diff of this type, and that was it.
More then that, some say that it cost more to build the diff then the rest of the car. . . which doesn't surprise me, as the boss from Mines runs the tuning business as a second fun job, he's from a very wealthy family.

Any ideas?


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Keep it coming rob LOL


finally some banter has returned to this forum:clap:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> I was told in japan that the diff of the Mines GTR was a custom job. Don't know what they used as base, but they made a one single diff of this type, and that was it.
> More then that, some say that it cost more to build the diff then the rest of the car. . . which doesn't surprise me, as the boss from Mines runs the tuning business as a second fun job, he's from a very wealthy family.
> 
> Any ideas?


load of crap i would say. 

Like the diff costs more than the car. :nervous:


----------



## koria (Aug 13, 2011)

mattysupra said:


> You know that list of parts i listed for you in the other thread, my engine spec !
> 
> Well that will make your car react the same as the mines car. I dont think you understand what a TRUE 600 wbhp goes like on the road.
> 
> In fact the mines car is actually of less spec and power than the spec i put up for you. The mines car does benefit from different diffs which will give it faster acceleration. It can be debated if the quarter mile time may actually be slower due to the extra gear change needed due to lower gearing.


I understand your point. But do you think if the driver that drove Mines R34 

and got 1 minutes lab time will get the same result if he drives your car ?


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Having read through this thread, it is easy to see why Mines were so special


----------



## koria (Aug 13, 2011)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I would have thought based on what we have just been talking about that would have been pretty obvious??? DIFF GEARS :thumbsup:




Roooooooooooooooooooooob, Don't get out of the thread. Just write something from your experience about Why mines goes fast like that. I saw many cars have the same engine parts but they don't perform like Mines R34.


----------



## koria (Aug 13, 2011)

Mikster said:


> Having read through this thread, it is easy to see why Mines were so special




One answer in not enough my friend. Why mines didn't mentioned anything 

about the external parts of the engine ???


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

DIFF GEARS!!!

Take a well tuned/built 700hp engine with R34 ratio diffs, Race it against exactly the same car with exactly the same engine, but with GTS-4 ratio diffs on a short course track (Like the one shown in the Mines video) and tell me which one will feel like it is has more power everywhere....It will be the GST-4 ratio'ed one.

.....That is until it gets on a German Autobarn and the R34 diffs will smoke it for top speed.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

koria said:


> Roooooooooooooooooooooob, Don't get out of the thread. Just write something from your experience about Why mines goes fast like that. I saw many cars have the same engine parts but they don't perform like Mines R34.


I don't know if there is a language problem or what but we have all been discussing why the mines car goes so well and why other cars with similar or the same engine spec don't perform as well.

A big part of why the mines car goes so well is the diff ratios. Do you understand?


----------



## koria (Aug 13, 2011)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I don't know if there is a language problem or what but we have all been discussing why the mines car goes so well and why other cars with similar or the same engine spec don't perform as well.
> 
> A big part of why the mines car goes so well is the diff ratios. Do you understand?


Do you have any proof about what you are saying. because Mines didn't mentioned that before. And what kind of gear do they use ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

koria said:


> Do you have any proof about what you are saying. because Mines didn't mentioned that before. And what kind of gear do they use ?


You can tell by the rate of accelleration (how quickly the rpm rises in each gear) that if it is 600-700hp it doesn't have stock R34 gears.

I'm sure if they showed the speedo along side the tacho we could better estimate what the diff ratio's are but I would be pretty sure they are the 4.375 GTS4 gears or as said above someone thought they might have been custom gears which if true, may well be even lower than the 4.375s.

We've just done a 560whp RB30 with similar twin turbo's for a R34 track/road race car with the 6 speed box and the GTS4 diff ratio's and as best as I can tell it responds and revs pretty much the same through the gears although in our application we don't rev it quite as high as the mines motor is being revved.

As soon as l get some in car video I'll post it up.


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

The problem I have with all the "it's easy to buld a Mine's car" responses is that no one else has...... If it is infact that fast, and that straightforward to do, show me the proof....
Until then they know something the rest of the world does not.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

roadie said:


> The problem I have with all the "it's easy to buld a Mine's car" responses is that no one else has...... If it is infact that fast, and that straightforward to do, show me the proof....
> Until then they know something the rest of the world does not.


I don't think anyone has said its easy to get the complete R34 package, just that the MINES engine combination is not some voodoo majic that no-one else can replicate or get similar results to.

The whole mines car is very well balanced and put together with alot of thought into each area resulting in what we see.

The engine side of things and the gearbox and diff ratio side of things is reasonably straight forward, what they have done with vehicle weight, suspension and brakes, I don't know.

Rob


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Diff ratios is the main reason by far but Mines are good engineers. All components are chosen to work well together and carefully selected for minimum weight. Carbon prop, lightened stock crank, flywheel mass, Recaro SP-A.... it's not some stocker with 2530's and low diffs . These guys datalog damper movement.


----------



## koria (Aug 13, 2011)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> You can tell by the rate of accelleration (how quickly the rpm rises in each gear) that if it is 600-700hp it doesn't have stock R34 gears.
> 
> I'm sure if they showed the speedo along side the tacho we could better estimate what the diff ratio's are but I would be pretty sure they are the 4.375 GTS4 gears or as said above someone thought they might have been custom gears which if true, may well be even lower than the 4.375s.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot ROB

Now I can say that your answer in reasonable to understand. Because there is no way to say that all this power comes from a small twins and balanced engine. 

Also keep in mined that they are very smart because they didn't mentioned what you just said. And that is part of their business 

Thanks again ROB. Waiting your video.


----------



## koria (Aug 13, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me where can I find new 4.375 GTS4 gears in any 

websites ??? I have just googled it without results.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

koria said:


> Can anyone please tell me where can I find new 4.375 GTS4 gears in any
> 
> websites ??? I have just googled it without results.


They are just Nissan parts, If you want them brand new you will need to order the Front and Rear Crown and Pinion set off an Early 90's Skyline GTS-4 from a Nissan parts supplier.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

If this guy spent anytime at all reading the 5 threads I posted links too, he wouldnt need to ask anymore stupid ()*!*_#$&*!$$ questions....

When was the mines R34 built ?


----------



## koria (Aug 13, 2011)

Sub Boy said:


> They are just Nissan parts, If you want them brand new you will need to order the Front and Rear Crown and Pinion set off an Early 90's Skyline GTS-4 from a Nissan parts supplier.


Actually, I'm not quite sure about that gearbox. where can I find it to see the specs and the price of it.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

koria said:


> Actually, I'm not quite sure about that gearbox. where can I find it to see the specs and the price of it.


Dude!

It's not a gear box!!

It is the front and rear differential gears!! :lamer::lamer:

They are STANDARD NISSAN PARTS ON A 1990 SKYLINE GTS-4 CAR!!:chairshot

Google Crown and Pinion gears, and have a look at some of the images.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> When was the mines R34 built ?


Probably around 5-6 years ago, the oldest footage I have found is around 4 years old.

Mines Time Attack GTR - Ignition DVD - YouTube

If you look and listen at 2:03 it gives an idea of how quick it goes through the gears.

Sounds like 9 seconds from a standstill its gets *into* 5th which is 1:1 in the gearbox. 

As a comparison, here's a GTS4 with around 600whp and 4.375 diff gears getting into 4th in around 5 seconds (1:1 in the R32 gear box), admitadly the GTS4 would be lighter and it was on good tyres. 

The 4.375 gears can transform a GTR big time. 
RIPS RB30 GTS4 10.2 @ 134mph www.ripsltd.com - YouTube

Also the car in the first vid is not the actual mines car but it does say he got all the same parts, maybe not the real low diffs though going by the above results.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I've got a gts4 front diff for sale in the for sale section if any one would like to start the ball rolling


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

When we were in Japan (GTROC) we visited Mines and had a good look around the R34!










It ain't just an engine and some diffs, the car is a work of art. Never have I seen so much attention to detail. Would have it over a Z Tune anyday.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Agree with tonigmr2. Its so much more than just a 2530 setup.

I think it has some nice internals beacuse I heard that people send their engines to Mine`s for a complete Mine`s spec re-build. I think the internals are lighter.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

You got to love how it revs.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

mattysupra said:


> load of crap i would say.
> 
> Like the diff costs more than the car. :nervous:


Not sure, many GTR tuners don't like Mine's . . . of course thats a business reality, Mine's being sucessfull cos they got founds from the boss, where others don't. . . . but herd that story on many meetings and shows, where some were like: The Mine's R34 was made to show off on tuner meetings in japan, not really to present actual parts for sale as a demo car, thats also why they got the best drivers each time to race during the demonstrations. The diff and computer were custom jobs done by other companies and were never intended for sale.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

anyone got any links to threads that have info about diffs? 

What diffs do i need in a 34?


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

You need a engine that revs well first.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You need a engine that revs well first.




LOL, :nervous:


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> What diffs do i need in a 34?



2 of them matty....................


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

You better get mark back off his holiday. LOL


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You need a engine that revs well first.


Haha, your baiting again, but just for you cause you've obviously forgotten, it can only rev as fast as the car is accellerating. :thumbsup:


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Not out of gear LOL


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Not out of gear LOL


yep in the car park at the pub where you guys discuss "power figures" that never quite match up when the time slip is printed


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Go and get some work done its are night your day. LOL


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You better get mark back off his holiday. LOL



has he taken his beloved evo with him?!uke:uke:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

AlexH said:


> 2 of them matty....................



Dont you start.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Go and get some work done its are night your day. LOL



he is working, promoting his rb30's...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

nailsgtr600 said:


> has he taken his beloved evo with him?!uke:uke:




lol, my Mrs was not impressed when he left it parked across my drive ! She hates my Skyline, to see a bright orange thing dumped outside the house she was not happy LOL


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> lol, my Mrs was not impressed when he left it parked across my drive ! She hates my Skyline, to see a bright orange thing dumped outside the house she was not happy LOL


brilliant! what a guy. track day tomoz matty?!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

nailsgtr600 said:


> brilliant! what a guy. track day tomoz matty?!


In mine ye! 

Well providing it REVS ..... :nervous:


Im not driving that heap of a EVO tho. (i got stuck in it, need to go on a diet to get in and out)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Let me know when your working on the car again Matt,i'll swing round,just without the R34 as the tax has run out on it


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> In mine ye!
> 
> Well providing it REVS ..... :nervous:
> 
> ...



leave it out of gear and im sure it will!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> Let me know when your working on the car again Matt,i'll swing round,just without the R34 as the tax has run out on it




Im waiting for it to break. It dont seem to want to break any more? Ran out of stuff to fix at the moment. 

However if your bored and fancy getting your hands dirty i have a supra that needs some flatting under the bonnet ready for paint ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You need a engine that revs well first.


While you are all revving....I'll be getting away with the extra torque of the RB30


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> While you are all revving....I'll be getting away with the extra torque of the RB30



But do you have the extra 'puff' from the head?

Or does your head also suffer form Asthma ?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

O i did mean the Supra,i'll be around on saturday for a lil while mate  - Trailer the R34 down,so we'll have the black one,a yellow R34 and a bright orange Evo, people will need sunglasses lol


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> But do you have the extra 'puff' from the head?
> 
> Or does your head also suffer form Asthma ?


If you mean is it ported with big cams....Then yes.
280deg 10.55mm


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> But do you have the extra 'puff' from the head?
> 
> Or does your head also suffer form Asthma ?



it has the extra stroke of the rb30..


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> O i did mean the Supra,i'll be around on saturday for a lil while mate  - Trailer the R34 down,so we'll have the black one,a yellow R34 and a bright orange Evo, people will need sunglasses lol




Sorry i may of mislead. 

The Evo is not at my house. The photo was from last weekend. Sadly there is no way i would allow a orange Evo to spend more than a few hours outside my house. The neighbours was horrified. 

Then again the Neighbours got dazzled the other week by your car LOL. They should be getting used to it now.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

you should be sorry  - on a side note i do actually need to see how your boost controller is wired as i've got one to fit onto mine now,quite tempted to tax the car again!

My bad,i understood what you put,just got a bit retarded and posted away,they're quite bright aren't they


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> you should be sorry  - on a side note i do actually need to see how your boost controller is wired as i've got one to fit onto mine now,quite tempted to tax the car again!
> 
> My bad,i understood what you put,just got a bit retarded and posted away,they're quite bright aren't they




I will pop around yours if you need help fitting the boost controller. No point in taxing yours until next year. (presuming you wont use over winter)


----------



## koria (Aug 13, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> I've got a gts4 front diff for sale in the for sale section if any one would like to start the ball rolling


Put the link please ??


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

What ?
You cant find your own way to the for sale section ?

Although I should mention posting links hasnt really worked in the past .....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

He might need the search function for that one mate, you have your majic blue link


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Thanks Glen:chairshot, the search function clearly isn't working, I've had 4 PMS


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

hes taking the piss out of you glenn


----------



## nozza (Jan 13, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> anyone got any links to threads that have info about diffs?
> 
> What diffs do i need in a 34?


Everyone seems to have gone off on one :blahblah:for the past two pages.

I would like to know the answer to matts question.

But the r34 in question would be a vspec.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

No worries 

its 11/11/11 today ..

Hope these guys dont need help writing the date too ...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> its 11/11/11 today ..
> 
> Hope these guys dont need help writing the date too ...


The Yanks will, for them is 11/11/11


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

So to add up after so much bla bla... we need gts4 diffs, even more if all you will do is drag race with no more than 700hp right? where to get them is the issue now...
would subaru 4.44 do it?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

You can take Parts from other manufacturers, it does not matter.

Parts from the Mines GT-R

SPL VX-Rom
600cc injector
Air flow meter with bigger capacity
Stage 2 Kai Engine
260° camshaft with 10.2mm lift
Tripple Flow Cam Cover Plate
Big Fuelpump 270l/h
VX Air Filter
GT2530 Turbos
Super Outlet Pro2 70mm 
Frontpipe 2x 70mm to 1x 80mm
Super Cat 2
Silence VX Pro Titan
Main 90mm 120mm all titanium
Mines full force ESTA Spec Suspension
F12.5k R12.5k 3way damping system
F-4.5cm / R-4.0cm compared to stock
Mines Stabilieser F/R
Front AP Racing 6pot 355mm
Rear AP Racing 4pot 330mm
Mines big capacity master zylinder
Mines PFC F/R
Mines Evolotion 10.2Jx18ET18 with 265/35 18 BS Potenta RE55S
Carbon Rear Wing
Carbon Main Wing
Carbon Rear Wing Stay 30mm up
Carbon Radiator shroud
Carbon air mirror type 2
Carbon twin cabards
Carbon front diffuser
Carbon boot
Mines orginal air scoop
8.5inch carbon twin clutch
Carbon prob shaft
R33 front and rear diff

630PS @ 7200rpm
600kgm @ 5400rpm


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> All you need to know about is diff ratio's. the motor itself is nothing particularly special and is not entirely whats making it respond like that.


Stick to your 1200 BHP torque monsters and 1/4 pleasures..  leave circuit tuning to the experts


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

rogerdavis said:


> Stick to your 1200 BHP torque monsters and 1/4 pleasures..  leave circuit tuning to the experts


A bit too harsh, don't you think?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I assume there is a rather large tongue in cheek moment there you've missed.:runaway:


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Well spotted Toni  but Rob builds cars for tatotally different kind of customer wanting out and out straight line monsters and not worry about corners, lag and response. Each to their own.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

So why isn't this mod talked about much more? I mean who cares about top speed, 185mph is more than enough, response is way better.

Seems more popular over in nz and aus? But over here (uk) not as much?


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Because in the UK we seem to have this idea of sticking on a great big single and trying to get the most powerful engine. Maybe its bragging rights. People have become som.ewhat obsessed with that magic 1000 bhp. 600 BHP is a lot of power for a road car and if planned carefully you can end up with a great car as in the mines R34. No wonder the skylines regularly get spanked out on track by the EVO and Subaru boys. Didn't Mr Mines say they don't worry about unnecessary things but focus on more important things that creat performance and response.

It's a complete package that's optimised braking, suspension, cooling, gearing, engine no wonder they have such a great car and are envy of other tuners who seem to dislike them in some ways.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

A bit harsh on the comment on RIPS dude, Yes he specialises in drag racing/high HP RB30 monsters, but He only builds cars for what people want.....No body has come to him to asked for a Time Attack car yet that I'm aware of.

Having said that I'm right with you on what is required for a good road car:

My Car:

630hp RB30 response monster , tick
Big Brakes, tick
Upgraded suspension parts and ARB, tick
GTS-4 Diff Ratios, tick
Big radiators,coolers etc, tick
10.5" wheels and 295 tyres, tick
ETS-Pro 4x4 controller, tick

etc.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Not attacking RIPS, but some folk here think they are the holy grail of Skyline tuning and their way is right and others are wrong. I have great admiration for the engineering excellence and skill demonstarted by Rob and his team, but people should think outside the box, Skylines are not all about 1/4 and big RB30's.

When you start building funny drag cars, you moving away from what the Skyline was really designed for. It just so happens that Nissan made a great engine and chassis. Leave funny drag engines and chassis for American Hot Rods and V8's. Skylines were designed for the race track, not a 1/4mile strip.

Besides whats the pleasure in straight line stuff? if you want a rocket get a go kart and bolt on a jet engine and you will have the fastest missile from point A to B lol


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyway, back on the topic of the Mines R34 GTR, they had the ability to rev to 10k rpm, I wonder what crank they are using, cant be the std one balanced? Must be a forged item, I think most of the part they use are Tomei, cannot imagine them manufacturing engine components. Also now looking at their stage 2 engine, they seem to be using a Tomei sump baffle.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Stock crank, with a lot of weight removed.


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

Mine's Stage 2 Engine:



> Mine's Cams IN 260deg / Lift 10.2mm, EX 252deg / Lift 9.5mm ***8232;
> Strengthened Valve Springs
> PBB (Cn-Sn-P) Valve Guides ***8232;
> Beryllium Copper (BeCu) Valve Seats
> ...


Can't remember where I found this information, had this list on my computer. Don't think all points apply at the Mine's Demo car, especially the aero parts are from a different car, but the engine parts should be the same.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

What would mines be doing with a rips catch tank?


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Also I am surprised they are using a std crank even though its been lightened or machined balanced, is it good for 10k rpm?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

rogerdavis said:


> What would mines be doing with a rips catch tank?


Lmao wtf

don't know why I found that funny


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I bet that list is from another "Mines" car- perhaps a customers car that's been since sold on by the Japanese owner and has had other bits fitted to it later on, not the actual R34 we all know and love.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

rogerdavis said:


> Stick to your 1200 BHP torque monsters and 1/4 pleasures..  leave circuit tuning to the experts


Hey don't have a go at Rob it's not his fault he can only
Build 1200 bhp engines lol


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

Jags said:


> I bet that list is from another "Mines" car- perhaps a customers car that's been since sold on by the Japanese owner and has had other bits fitted to it later on, not the actual R34 we all know and love.


Yes, it is. I thought i said that. Sorry for my bad english. But the engine in the car is the Mine's stage 2 engine. So the engine parts are the same as in the Mine's car we all love :-D
I postet it because someone asked about the crank...


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

So someone please answer my question, is the stock crank modified good for 10k rpm? In some of their time attack vids they are just changing gears shy of 10k. Yes everything is balanced inc crank pulley but 10k is a lot of revs for a stock crank.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Why would a crankshaft not be able to spin at 10000 rpm?


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

rogerdavis said:


> So someone please answer my question, is the stock crank modified good for 10k rpm? In some of their time attack vids they are just changing gears shy of 10k. Yes everything is balanced inc crank pulley but 10k is a lot of revs for a stock crank.


Correct me if I am wrong, but as far as I am aware, the standard crank is forged and good for around 800bhp. With regards to the max rpm, as long as it is balance properly I can't see why it wouldn't be good for over 10k.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Its mostly torsion that buggers up crankshafts. If it twists, it usually bends a little. If it bends a little, somethings going to wear out real fast.


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

GT-R David said:


> Yes, it is. I thought i said that. Sorry for my bad english. But the engine in the car is the Mine's stage 2 engine. So the engine parts are the same as in the Mine's car we all love :-D
> I postet it because someone asked about the crank...


For what I remember the Mine's engine in the R34 is not the same as what is sold to customers as a stage whichever; but in fact is much more expensive and with "special" components.


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Vihis said:


> For what I remember the Mine's engine in the R34 is not the same as what is sold to customers as a stage whichever; but in fact is much more expensive and with "special" components.


Could be some truth in that. I remember many years ago that Mines where selling/sold a BNR32 demo car that was engineless.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Vihis said:


> For what I remember the Mine's engine in the R34 is not the same as what is sold to customers as a stage whichever; but in fact is much more expensive and with "special" components.


Isn't the crank made from unobtainium or some wierd material like that?


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

There is nouthing wrong with the std crank its good for 10k if it's not out of phase


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> There is nouthing wrong with the std crank its good for 10k if it's not out of phase


An easy check, but how far out is too far?


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

If the crank ever let's go at that speed I can imagine more damage than just the block pistons and rods


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Do we know of anyone taking a std crank to such rpm? Maybe tyndago has the answer he seems to know a fair bit and is usually a good trusted source of advice and knowledge


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Seems a bit strange you are in awe of the Mines set up,and how its "stock" crank can do 10,000 rpm.

The car was built as an ultimate response track car (and as mentioned numerous time its more to do with the 33 diff),why on earth would you want to go any where near 10,000 rpm the turbo's would have peaked 2,000 rpm earlier !

By the way the Evo's and Subaru's doing well in Time Attack are in excess of 800hp. 600hp in a heavy GT-R chassis is just not enough.

My dream spec track car would be RB30 with Nitto 3.2 stroker BW EFR9180,Holinger sequential in an R32 GT-R.

I am sure that set up would work well on track


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm not in awe, however I do have a lot of respect for them. Why is their car one of the very best for track work? IIRC Tsuchiya also commented that it accelerates as fast or faster than a GT500 machine, so its no slouch and amazing how the RB30 or single turbo brigade try to play down the Mines machine 

Most people here are even scared to rev their car to 8000 rpm in fear or a disaster and people inc tuners have always said don't rev more than 7.5 k on std pump and crank.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

I would love to see videos of UK or NZ rips RB30 setup for track and get world wide accolades  I must admit were pretty good at creating monsters that shoot from point a-b


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

rogerdavis said:


> Most people here are even scared to rev their car to 8000 rpm


Fwiw my old car had stock balanced crank,rev limit was 8600 and I regulary hit the limiter.....in fifth :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

rogerdavis said:


> Most people here are even scared to rev their car to 8000 rpm in fear or a disaster and people inc tuners have always said don't rev more than 7.5 k on std pump and crank.


A standard head has run out of flow at 8000rpm. Most peak power is 7-7.5k, so why rev further?
You need to do lots of mods to reach 10,000rpm. The oil pump is the biggest pest.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

rogerdavis said:


> I'm not in awe, however I do have a lot of respect for them. Why is their car one of the very best for track work? IIRC Tsuchiya also commented that it accelerates as fast or faster than a GT500 machine, so its no slouch and amazing how the RB30 or single turbo brigade try to play down the Mines machine
> 
> Most people here are even scared to rev their car to 8000 rpm in fear or a disaster and people inc tuners have always said don't rev more than 7.5 k on std pump and crank.


I bet my RB30 with its single turbo out responds the Mines car :flame:

.......not all RB30's have been built for drag racing


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Sub Boy said:


> I bet my RB30 with its single turbo out responds the Mines car :flame:
> 
> .......not all RB30's have been built for drag racing


It appears a common misconception


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

rogerdavis said:


> I would love to see videos of UK or NZ rips RB30 setup for track and get world wide accolades  I must admit were pretty good at creating monsters that shoot from point a-b


Here's a pretty responsive RB30 powered R34, I could certainly live with it.


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't make this a Rb30 vs 26 debacle


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

rogerdavis said:


> Anyway, back on the topic of the Mines R34 GTR, they had the ability to rev to 10k rpm, I wonder what crank they are using, cant be the std one balanced? Must be a forged item, I think most of the part they use are Tomei, cannot imagine them manufacturing engine components. Also now looking at their stage 2 engine, they seem to be using a Tomei sump baffle.


Yes must be the sump baffle that does it, not the diff gears.


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

The standard crank will handle a good deal of stress, provided it is balanced and the parts connected to it are balanced properly as well. Plenty of people have proven that. The Endless R32 drag car runs a standard balanced crank at 1200hp on nitrous.


Like others have said, the turbos and head will have already maxed their flow and will be in decline by that rpm, so it's pointless to rev that high.


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

4.37 is definately a major part on the crazy acceleration of the demo car...


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

yodookie said:


> The standard crank will handle a good deal of stress, provided it is balanced and the parts connected to it are balanced properly as well. Plenty of people have proven that. The Endless R32 drag car runs a standard balanced crank at 1200hp on nitrous.
> 
> 
> Like others have said, the turbos and head will have already maxed their flow and will be in decline by that rpm, so it's pointless to rev that high.


Its not pointless on that car to rev to 9-9.5 because it has had extensive head work done to it.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

rogerdavis said:


> Its not pointless on that car to rev to 9-9.5 because it has had extensive head work done to it.


Which is why most people have no requirement to rev so high.


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

rogerdavis said:


> Its not pointless on that car to rev to 9-9.5 because it has had extensive head work done to it.



It doesn't make much sense to do it, for one. The car has 600cc injectors in it and we will say for the sake of argument that it is making 600hp at the flywheel.


Why rev all the way to 9-9.5k rpm when you can make the same amount of power 2k rpm sooner?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

TR racing built this car a few years ago,with the "Mines 34" in mind and a 4.11 diff was used,watch how quick it is through the gears. 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/126946-tr-racing-rb27-sale.html


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

asiasi said:


> TR racing built this car a few years ago,with the "Mines 34" in mind and a 4.11 diff was used,watch how quick it is through the gears.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/126946-tr-racing-rb27-sale.html


Thanks Si, my old car - happy days. I was into 5th gear way before the line and was also running a 100 shot of NOS that day  To be honest, the Mines type set up didn't suit drag because of the extra gearchange but around the circuit it was fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

So what diffs would suit a r33 Gtr with the 5 speed? And what would it reduce the top speed down to with the standard redline?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

infamous_t said:


> Yes must be the sump baffle that does it, not the diff gears.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Thanks Si, my old car - happy days. I was into 5th gear way before the line and was also running a 100 shot of NOS that day  To be honest, the Mines type set up didn't suit drag because of the extra gearchange but around the circuit it was fantastic :thumbsup:


That's some great info. Mate, if you don't mind telling us a bit more about the 4.11 and the experience you had on the strip. I would really like to know, thanks.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

xxfr said:


> That's some great info. Mate, if you don't mind telling us a bit more about the 4.11 and the experience you had on the strip. I would really like to know, thanks.


What exactly do you want to know mate?


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

SklyaFett said:


> So what diffs would suit a r33 Gtr with the 5 speed? And what would it reduce the top speed down to with the standard redline?


The R33 has 4.111 diffs so better to go for the GTS4 diffs if you want a lower final drive. Yes it would reduce top end, but not that you take your car past 180 every day or a straight on a uk track thats long enough to hit 180+


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> What exactly do you want to know mate?


Just how much longer was it with the extra gear change? Did you try with a lower ratio 3.54 to see what the difference would be? 

I ask as I am in the same boat with 4.11s. It's awesome on track but it feels like a chore on the strip. 

Thinking about going back to 3.54 so your opinion/experience would be most appreciated. You can pm me if you prefer.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

xxfr said:


> Just how much longer was it with the extra gear change? Did you try with a lower ratio 3.54 to see what the difference would be?
> 
> I ask as I am in the same boat with 4.11s. It's awesome on track but it feels like a chore on the strip.
> 
> Thinking about going back to 3.54 so your opinion/experience would be most appreciated. You can pm me if you prefer.


Never played with any other ratios mate. My problem really was that I wanted it to do two things well. The car was running about 650 HP on pump fuel on 2530 turbos so had plenty of grunt for track work. If it had been used solely for drag then I would have stayed with the standard diff ratio and could have crossed the line in 4th, saving valuable time (possibly 1-2 tenths). I was running a pretty high rev limit as well (9,000 rpm IIRC) with Rob's approval :smokin: I think we ended up with a decent mimic of the Mines car but after all, that was a circuit car..........


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

xxfr said:


> Just how much longer was it with the extra gear change? Did you try with a lower ratio 3.54 to see what the difference would be?
> 
> I ask as I am in the same boat with 4.11s. It's awesome on track but it feels like a chore on the strip.
> 
> Thinking about going back to 3.54 so your opinion/experience would be most appreciated. You can pm me if you prefer.


4.111 is a lower ratio than 3.54. If you find 4.111 high, then your option is to go to 4.3? GTS4 cw/pinion setup.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Never played with any other ratios mate. My problem really was that I wanted it to do two things well. The car was running about 650 HP on pump fuel on 2530 turbos so had plenty of grunt for track work. If it had been used solely for drag then I would have stayed with the standard diff ratio and could have crossed the line in 4th, saving valuable time (possibly 1-2 tenths). I was running a pretty high rev limit as well (9,000 rpm IIRC) with Rob's approval :smokin: I think we ended up with a decent mimic of the Mines car but after all, that was a circuit car..........


Rob did well!!:thumbsup:

Any onboards rom track days? Would love to see how the car is out on track!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

The only downside with the GTS4 ratios on the R32/R33 5 speed is that at 100kph you are at 3000 rpm.....and for me that's right in the fat of boost, only 300rpm from 20psi full boost, so I don't really have a highway cruise point.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

rogerdavis said:


> Rob did well!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Any onboards rom track days? Would love to see how the car is out on track!


No onboard footage I'm afraid mate and I sold the car soon afterwards  This was the last time it went round a circuit in my possession at Combe. Poor quality footage (and driving) but you get the idea. I got thrown off for noise soon after this was shot :chuckle:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KOVt6F4dQM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjbbgQ90zRc


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

rogerdavis said:


> 4.111 is a lower ratio than 3.54. If you find 4.111 high, then your option is to go to 4.3? GTS4 cw/pinion setup.


Don't take my word for the terms high or low, I always get mixed up with them. What I meant was going from 4.11 to 3.54 ratio. As you say, it may actually mean going to a higher ratio from a 4.11 to 3.54. 

My bad.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Here you go, something new? Maybe not, pretty sure I remeber reading that the Mines had a 3.7:1 final drive long time ago when it had a J Tuner mag review years ago. It was writen by Dino. if indeed its true. then its not because of a super low final drive that people have been speculating, some have even mentioned GTS4 diffs which are 4.3?

Notice Nismo have launched a 3.9 final drive.

http://www.nismo.co.jp/omori_factory/original_menu/final_g/index.html


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> No onboard footage I'm afraid mate and I sold the car soon afterwards  This was the last time it went round a circuit in my possession at Combe. Poor quality footage (and driving) but you get the idea. I got thrown off for noise soon after this was shot :chuckle:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KOVt6F4dQM
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjbbgQ90zRc


i have a question (maybe stupid ^^ ) but i'm going to convert my R34 to 4,11 final ratio too. what about the speedometer? it should be completly wrong as the signal is on the gearbox? :nervous: so always over the real speed?


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

If you convert to 4.111 I guess you could use the R33 cable? Unless the R34 is electronic.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

GT4 Addicted said:


> i have a question (maybe stupid ^^ ) but i'm going to convert my R34 to 4,11 final ratio too. what about the speedometer? it should be completly wrong as the signal is on the gearbox? :nervous: so always over the real speed?


We had some problems on this as the speedo was over reading by quite a margin. Rob cured it partially by changing a resistor (if I recall correctly) in the gearbox. Unfortunately, this didn't cure it fully but made it accurate at about 80MPH and the further away from this point (in both directions), the more inaccurate it became. Hopefully I've explained this properly :nervous:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

rogerdavis said:


> Notice Nismo have launched a 3.9 final drive.
> 
> NISMO�bOmoriFactory�b3.916 FINAL GEAR SET


Nismo are still launching new products for the the R32,3,4 ?


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

They still are which is good for us owners of the older cars 

The RB engine is not dead by a long way!! They also have new R35 AFM'Injector setup too along with R35 all round brake conversion.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> We had some problems on this as the speedo was over reading by quite a margin. Rob cured it partially by changing a resistor (if I recall correctly) in the gearbox. Unfortunately, this didn't cure it fully but made it accurate at about 80MPH and the further away from this point (in both directions), the more inaccurate it became. Hopefully I've explained this properly :nervous:


yes i understand... it's going to be tricky on the road :chuckle:


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Skyline R34 GT-R revs 10.000 rpm - YouTube

Our old friend N Kiesa 

Some people like an engine that revs and some dont!


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

No way the mines car from the "inline 6 shootout" vid has 3.9 diffs around 600hp and that crazy.acceleration.. Just cant do it. It would need a bigger than 3.0L engine and around 800+hp.
OR 4.3 diffs


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sure the Mine's R34 has more than 600hp. 600hp is less than their R32 and R33 demo cars. And the Tsukuba Lap Time of the R34 is 1 second less than the R33. I think it has at least 650hp...

R32 1,4kg/cm² Boost: 630ps
Mine's BNR32 GT-R N1 base

R33 1,4kg/cm² Boost: 630ps
Mine's BCNR33 GT-R N1 base

R34 1,4kg/cm² Boost: 600ps
Mine's BNR34 GT-R N1 base


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

50hp extra still wont pull like that man...


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

The car has 600cc injectors in it. There isn't some voodoo magic that makes it put out more power than what those injectors and 2530 turbos will make.


Those Nismo gears you posted cost 472,500 yen. To put this in perspective, that's about 5,000 US dollars. Do you honestly think Mine's ( or anyone with any kind of sanity) would pay that kind of money for a set of 3.9 gears when they can get a lower set from any nissan dealership that fits right in?


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

No one knows for definate what final drive mines are running except in dinos own article in jtuner back in 2006 he stated they use 3.7 final drive. May you need to ask dino how much they paid.

Jasaircraft. Why is it so hard to believe 600 BHP cannot produce a car with such acceleration? Have you been brainwashed to the big 1000bhp numbers? Sometimes less is more!


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

Buddy if its known that the car carries 600cc injectors theres no way its even 600hp, it would have to be running 100% injectir duty cycle while on boost, brainwashed? Just look at the so many incar camera vids of race cars and you will notice... 600hp on a 1000kg car might accelerate like that , but such isnt the case as its probably not that trimmed. Anyways people always like to "discover" something.


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

To make it easier to graphically see it....
Taake your stock "300hp" tach needle acceleration rate, now double it (600hp)... Now cut it back again almost a third if not the same half( because of the longer diff ratio)%. Is that faster than what you see in the mines vid? I didnt think so either


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Didn't the Gibson 32GTR group A cars run 550 injectors, but with increased fule pressure. Maybe Mines does too??


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

Could be but thats not good for the fuel pump as you decrease its lifespan, and japs are always carefull with that...


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Higher fuel rail pressure usually means better spray pattern = better atomization.
But yeah you need to make sure your not pushing the pump to hard.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I was getting 512hp at the wheels on 550cc inj's, But we had to run a ton of rail pressure.

.....Now I've got 630hp at the wheels on 1000cc inj's with the Nismo pump just as a lift pump and 2x 044's, so the system is just idling.


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

infamous_t said:


> Higher fuel rail pressure usually means better spray pattern = better atomization.
> But yeah you need to make sure your not pushing the pump to hard.


Correct


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Also, the Gibson GTRs ran a mech fuel pump, not a electric one...


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

markM3 said:


> Didn't the Gibson 32GTR group A cars run 550 injectors, but with increased fule pressure. Maybe Mines does too??


In the later years they may have, because the cars were boost limited anyways.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Jas why do you build one to the same spec then you will know for sure and not have any sleepless nights! :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You can actually buy the 3.7 final drive kit, I have it on order from Japan, costs around £1100 front and rear.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Skyline R34 GT-R revs 10.000 rpm - YouTube


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

That is Nicholas Kiesa or known as Kismo. There was an engine build up thread somewhere.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

yes its magic

please stop talking about this !!

lol


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

rogerdavis said:


> Why is it so hard to believe 600 BHP cannot produce a car with such acceleration? Have you been brainwashed to the big 1000bhp numbers? Sometimes less is more!


They kept the RB26 on stock bore and stroke, with their tuning they took advantage of the short stroke so it is more happy to climb in engine speed, the key was the engine tune had to work upto 9k+ RPMs but the tuning had to work whilst the speed increased rapidly.

That is where race engines of similar power find that extra performance.

Most other cars map on slow gradual rolling road speed build up to get the best power curve or peak power at slow RPM acceleration rate.

And lastly you need to look at the relative speeds between one RPM speed to another. An engine would (if tuning is consistent) take longer to reach 4000 RPM from 3000 RPM than it does from 8000 RPM to 9000 RPM as the relative difference in engine speed is far less with the latter.


----------



## Chris32R (Jun 4, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> You can actually buy the 3.7 final drive kit, I have it on order from Japan, costs around £1100 front and rear.


Do you have a link please?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I ordered mine via a JDM dealer on ebay. do a search for 3.7 final drive skyline


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

You dont need different diffs! 
My r33 goes alot like this with standard diffs in..


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

Sidious said:


> They kept the RB26 on stock bore and stroke, with their tuning they took advantage of the short stroke so it is more happy to climb in engine speed, the key was the engine tune had to work upto 9k+ RPMs but the tuning had to work whilst the speed increased rapidly.
> 
> That is where race engines of similar power find that extra performance.
> 
> ...


youre lost man...


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

+1.



jasaircraft said:


> youre lost man...


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Natbrat300 said:


> +1.


+ 2


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> You dont need different diffs!
> My r33 goes alot like this with standard diffs in..


Would love to see your car on track, should be a good as the Mines demo R34


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> Would love to see your car on track, should be a good as the Mines demo R34


around a track I wouldn't be anywhere near as quick but on the straights I'd be as quick if not quicker...


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

jasaircraft said:


> youre lost man...


No it makes perfect sense, it's a case of cycle to cycle performance rather than bottom line HP and TQ figures on some dyno print out.


Yamaha did a paper on improving combustion and induction performance at each cycle to increase performance of a natural aspirated bike engine without increasing any peak torque or peak HP output all across the RPM range.

They used feedback from the previous combustion cycle to help shape the fuel and ignition mapping of the next combustion event, the result was a higher performance engine in regards to acceleration and a smoother engine output curve.

Plenty of competent Honda tuners show poor rolling road HP/TQ numbers but the same car blows everyone away on the track that have had superior rolling road numbers. 

What Mines have done with their demo car was trade in peak HP figures (hence just mere 600 cc injectors and fueling arrangements) and took advantage of the RB's short stroke (short stroke = shorter transition between induction, compression,combustion, exhaust back to induction), and have tuned their engine to process/combust the inlet gases as quickly and *consistently* as possible - 1st, 2nd and 3rd gear street pulls will create quick RPM sweep rates allowing little real time for your static 4th gear rolling road ignition and fuel timings to work at its best. 

A rapid climb in RPM speeds can yet be accelerated increasingly by impetus if tuning takes account of cycle-to-cycle variances, and a car can only accelerate as quick as the engine is able to increase in engine speed whilst under a load.

If this is confusing people still then please feel free to ask questions as I am happy to discuss more.


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

Sidious said:


> No it makes perfect sense, it's a case of cycle to cycle performance rather than bottom line HP and TQ figures on some dyno print out.
> 
> 
> Yamaha did a paper on improving combustion and induction performance at each cycle to increase performance of a natural aspirated bike engine without increasing any peak torque or peak HP output all across the RPM range.
> ...


maaan... its too long and too much to type... but...
imagine you have a constant chasis, weight, suspension etc etc and only variables are hp and torque curves, one with both curves higher at all ranges than the other .... there is no chance the lower curved one will beat the higher one if all other are constants including the driver.

if you improve combustion and induction your hp and trq figures will be higher, 100hp are 100hp... same goes for torque.... you cant have a better feeling vehicle if the torque and power figures and how they are delivered in the rpm range is the same...

vehicle acceleration can vary by many factors other than the engines power and torque output, will not mention them all because it could take pages.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

RPM is not a timescale.
It's a measure of how quickly the engine is spinning, not a measure of how long it took to get there.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

yodookie said:


> The car has 600cc injectors in it. There isn't some voodoo magic that makes it put out more power than what those injectors and 2530 turbos will make.
> 
> 
> Those Nismo gears you posted cost 472,500 yen. To put this in perspective, that's about 5,000 US dollars. Do you honestly think Mine's ( or anyone with any kind of sanity) would pay that kind of money for a set of 3.9 gears when they can get a lower set from any nissan dealership that fits right in?


That is crazy, the Tomei ones are around £1000 ish, I had them on order but they were on back order for ages so cancelled.

As stated here by Speedhunters article..They use a 3.7 final drive.

http://www.speedhunters.com/2012/02/car_featue_gt_gt_mine_s_r34_gt_r/


----------



## ridvantrika (Jun 23, 2014)

Sidious said:


> No it makes perfect sense, it's a case of cycle to cycle performance rather than bottom line HP and TQ figures on some dyno print out.
> 
> 
> Yamaha did a paper on improving combustion and induction performance at each cycle to increase performance of a natural aspirated bike engine without increasing any peak torque or peak HP output all across the RPM range.
> ...


Hey Sidious
Where did you read this stuff? can you post a link about that?
I'm just curious and wanna learn more.


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine´s demo car has a good engine with good response, has lightweight parts, good chassi work (suspension, stut/sway bars) and a good diff wich is 3.7 and its not the GTS4 diff like people was saying.
The engine bore x stroker is the same to give a good engine response! And they dont want a lot of power they want the power when they need.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you for the summary


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

rmiguelcar said:


> Mine´s demo car has a good engine with good response, has lightweight parts, good chassi work (suspension, stut/sway bars) and a good diff wich is 3.7 and its not the GTS4 diff like people was saying.


I still doubt that. IMO, the acceleration rates it has and the speed at which it is going through the gears is way too quick for 600hp and 1400-1500kg with 3.7s. I doubt it has a gear taller than a 4.1 and my guess would still be the 4.4s.



rmiguelcar said:


> The engine bore x stroker is the same to give a good engine response! And they dont want a lot of power they want the power when they need.


Unless they have sleeved the bores right back, that can't be correct , if it has the RB26 bore and a matching stroke, it is a 3 liter.

Rob


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

rmiguelcar said:


> Mine´s demo car has a good engine with good response, has lightweight parts, good chassi work (suspension, stut/sway bars) and a good diff wich is 3.7 and its not the GTS4 diff like people was saying.
> The engine bore x stroker is the same to give a good engine response! And they dont want a lot of power they want the power when they need.


Spot on mate, I dont know why people keep going on about 4.4 and 4.1 diffs. Mines themselves have said they use 3.7 in their demo car.

Unless you get both revs and speedo together on their videos it will be hard to tell for sure.

In any case, it is a complete car and a very very good one which not many people have built one to match it, though the MCR R34 be it with more power is not far behind.


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

Informaion:
Car Feature>> Mine's R34 Gt-r | Speedhunters
Mine's BNR34 GT-R N1 base

Speedhunters and official Mine´s website, they dont lie.
For people who want know more about the car and for people who said the car has 4.4/4.1 diff, you have the interview witch Dino did to Niikura-san about this ultimate response machine.

Rob, i said the bore x stroker are the same as original (86x73.7)


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

with 2530 tubs, if running 1.5 bar with headwork, it is prob a little bit higher than 600ps oft quoted.


----------



## logic (Aug 26, 2006)

Is there any where you can buy different final drives for the R34 skyline?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Tomei sells 3.7:1 ratios and Nismo sells 3.9:1 ratios in the final drive.


----------



## logic (Aug 26, 2006)

Thank you for the info, question do you change both of them (front and rear) also what does the stock R34 come with?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

logic said:


> *Thank you for the info, question do you change both of them (front and rear) also what does the stock R34 come with?*


I would've thought that *YES* you'd have to change both of these Diff's Mr logic otherwise the different F/R gearing will be fighting each other until something packs up and terminally destroys itself....


----------



## logic (Aug 26, 2006)

Reason why i asked that is because in the subarus we can change one or the other once we have the correct drop gears in the gear box. Also what other ratios are available for the R34 as i have seen people talking about 4.1 and 4.4 and people using final drives from the R32 and R33. If so where could one get a set of R32 or 33 final drives and what are they?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

logic said:


> *If so where could one get a set of R32 or 33 final drives and what are they?*


STD Final drives for the BNR32's and BCNR33's are both 4:11's Mr logic, I'd gladly go the opposite direction to the 3:54 unit as used in the BNR34 for my R33 GT-R as I don't need the rampant acceleration it produces in my everyday road car.

HTH!


----------



## logic (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok thank you for the info, but the accel is what i am looking for. Do dealers in the UK stock the R32 and 33 final drives or can i pick them up else where?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

How much money do you want to spend? Drop me a pm and will tell you where to buy a set from.


----------



## Berry (Apr 14, 2008)

A bit of a 'Thread high jack' but does anyone know if you can get Nismo Gt 1.5 LSD's in the GTS4 ratios??


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

The crown wheel is something you bolt onto the diff. They do not come with the crown wheel so you can use what ever you have ie 4.4 or 4.1


----------



## Berry (Apr 14, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> The crown wheel is something you bolt onto the diff. They do not come with the crown wheel so you can use what ever you have ie 4.4 or 4.1


Thankyou for clearing that up for me 

Just sourced a rear GTS4 diff, just need to find a matching front!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You do know that these ratios work best with the getrag gearbox right?


----------



## Berry (Apr 14, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> You do know that these ratios work best with the getrag gearbox right?


Planning on running a R34 gearbox set up, so guess this will work ok??

Would it still improve response if used with a std R32 GTR box??

Also found this which maybe of use to someone

http://www.nismo.co.jp/en/products/competition/lsd/pdf/lsd_price.pdf


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Honestly you don't need 4.4 with a getrag. 4.11 is as low as you would want to go.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

rmiguelcar said:


> Rob, i said the bore x stroker are the same as original (86x73.7)


No you didn't  But I see what you meant now.


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> No you didn't  But I see what you meant now.


For real, i did


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

rmiguelcar said:


> For real, i did


You may have thought you did 



rmiguelcar said:


> The engine bore x stroker is the same to give a good engine response!


That reads that the stroke is the same as the bore, so if the bore is 86mm then the stroke is also 86mm and that would, as you said, give the engine better response.

Don't worry about it, we know what you meant to say now


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> You may have thought you did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for that, i see your viewpoint and you´re right 
But the RB26DETT from Mine´s has 86x73.7, so its the same as original


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Some interesting reading:

Yanking the Crank at 18,000 rpm


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> Some interesting reading:
> 
> Yanking the Crank at 18,000 rpm


18.000? Damm :O

Anyone know if Mine´s use A-LSD or Hydraulic LSD??


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

They use an active LSD

Ps ignore rips he just wants to brainwash you away from Mines setup and wants to flog you one of his 3.0 tractor engines with a turbo the size of a Boeing 757 engine


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> They use an active LSD
> 
> Ps ignore rips he just wants to brainwash you away from Mines setup and wants to flog you one of his 3.0 tractor engines with a turbo the size of a Boeing 757 engine


Ahah, dont be like that to him xD


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Rob is a cool guy and knows his stuff better than most people - just teasing him


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> Rob is a cool guy and knows his stuff better than most people - just teasing him


I know man, he show it


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

Mines r34 is not 1 car 
Some one told me years ago theye have 3 cars 
All different set ups for track 

Mabe Engine is The Same but diffs etc etc 
Are track Build


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I know for sure they have two don't know about third one.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

I'd like to see the mines r34 race car against the uk tuners cars like the rk race car midlands performance etc


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

1st one was the one that has no forged engine, just turbo and the other is the ultimate response that put Orido e Tsuchiya with a little scared xD

Dan, Mine´s want to show a car that can be confortable, realible and super fast without a lot of power.


----------



## eddy90 (Oct 3, 2012)

The vids of the car are unbelievable. still one of the nicest demo cars in japan. also the harmles decent style of it.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks like the whole video has been speeded up to me! Love the pointy hand thingy!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> I'd like to see the mines r34 race car against the uk tuners cars like the rk race car midlands performance etc


The UK tuner cars are as fast or not far off a WSR or GP2 car in straight line acceleration so nothing much could challenge it. If you look at MGTs on boards you can see how fast that thing gets to 160+. Under braking cornering and accelerating that is where the Mines car would excel IMO.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6IqSB3an4G8


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the post!!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Interesting how much of a difference he said the R34 box made.....my thing already has crazy response even with the 5spd and the 4.11 diffs, would love to try it with a 6spd Getrag!


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

I'd love to try a getrag to just there to expensive to be blowing up, I wonder how much stronger they are than the 5 speeds


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIIGLLN8AHE
Found this whilst searching for onboard vids of the MINES R34. It has so much grip!

IMO this remains the best allround tuner car I can think of. There may be cars with more power or go round corners quicker, but very few do all things together and have a relatively in tact interior.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I consider this to be the very best display of a car that can accelerate brake and corner! It is a complete package. What is the point of 1200bhp in a circuit car as we have seen many times and it cannot put the power down, a missile in a straight line chewing up anything in sight and handles badly on corners and the competition crawling all over the back.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

There is no reason to suggest a higher powered car will not handle as well as the Mines car. 
A higher powered car would be quicker?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Up to a point but you have a massive grip vs power imbalance if you keep going for more and more power a skyline will only generate so much mechanical grip and maybe a little through hideos wings if done properly. Not to mention all the other issues that come with more power extra strain on the drive line etc, cooling etc etc

Why would anyone want more power anyway? Is 640bhp not enough?

Mines have got it right with their tuning and showcase for their engineering skills.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

If you can floor the accelerator at 60mph and it doesn't wheel spin, you need more power. 
The power/handling 'inbalance' is present in all GTR's. It's the drivers job to match the position of the accelerator with the angle of the steering wheel.
I think the turbo limits the drivability with a 2.6. ALS is the only was to get more power without loss of responce.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

FRRACER said:


> I consider this to be the very best display of a car that can accelerate brake and corner! It is a complete package. What is the point of 1200bhp in a circuit car as we have seen many times and it cannot put the power down, a missile in a straight line chewing up anything in sight and handles badly on corners and the competition crawling all over the back.


+1

I'd like to see an updated Mine's R34, using current tech turbos (EFR 6258) and current tires and brakes. 

I think a mines R34 is realistically the best balance. Sure a 900+ hp car is hilarious on motorways but you'll have more fun with a Mine's R34 in the real world. I don't think anyone driving it on a nice B road will be thinking ''Hmm...this car would be better if it had more powers''.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I had a Mine's Stage 2 engine in my R34. Off boost is was very mild mannered and docile and on boost it was a howling banshee. Made for a great road car, lovely engine, great balance, reliable and the mapping was flawless it was so, so smooth. I often regret letting it go and if I built another GT-R I wouldn't do anything differently.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> I'd like to see the mines r34 race car against the uk tuners cars like the rk race car midlands performance etc


the midlands performace R32's against the mines R34 would be a good race to watch.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Have you seen Royce Gracie VS a Sumo wrestler? If not go and watch it on YT

Joke aside one is more of a street semi track car and the other is a stripped out drag/track hybrid. Compare apples to apples and not apples to bananas!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Mines R34 IS awesome.
To think anything else is even close is like


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Couple of things that really make the Mines R34 ballistic in acceleration is the lower than normal final drive 3.7 instead of 3.54 and a light weight clutch flywheel combo and also a carbon prop. Engine wise it's pretty simple yet very effective as a package. Write them off at your peril but haven't seen many cars that can compete with the Mines R34. One that can come close to matching it is the MCR which has a bit more power and uses 4.111 final drive.

Amervyns R33 is heading that was and is very very impressive. With a Getrag gearbox it wouldn't be too far off. The plans we have and cam upgrade coming soon will be interesting.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Wonder how light that flywheel is, revs seem to drop really quick.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Amervyns car uses a 9.1kg flywheel and a twin plate clutch pack. You can visually see the difference. Previously he had an OSG twin which weighed 12.9kg. Acceleration is fierce on the road. Hasn't had a lighter prop fitted yet and still using a 5sp box.

Video comparison here:


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

The Hosaka Tuned beast is a very similar car :chuckle: and with Nismo GT Locking handles like no other car


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Git ***9786;


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

FRRACER said:


> Amervyns car uses a 9.1kg flywheel and a twin plate clutch pack. You can visually see the difference. Previously he had an OSG twin which weighed 12.9kg. Acceleration is fierce on the road. Hasn't had a lighter prop fitted yet and still using a 5sp box.
> 
> ]


I think you need to read this !.......http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153602-h...ghter-engine-parts-make-your-average-gtr.html


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

We have done real world tests, we don't just do things with out thinking or for the sake of it. I can tell you that acceleration has improved. We reduced the 30-130 time by .9 of a second to 10.7 

Also 0-100 .7 of a second quicker.

And your point?


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

FRRACER said:


> We have done real world tests, we don't just do things with out thinking or for the sake of it. I can tell you that acceleration has improved. We reduced the 30-130 time by .9 of a second to 10.7
> 
> Also 0-100 .7 of a second quicker.
> 
> And your point?


Lol great salesman, lets see see the before and after video/data..

As stated in the thread I linked,by the best RB tuner in the world...it's a waste of time/money :wavey:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

While I respect Rob for his achievements and engineering skills, I will not take what ever he says as gospel. He has his background in drag racing and tuning and building drag engines. Best RB tuner in the world? He is certainly good but I wouldn't go so far as calling him the holy grail of RB tuning.

There are always going to be two schools of though on a light weight flywheel one is that they don't gain any power and the other is that they do. It all depends how you read into it. I am not going to waste my time trying to explain how it works or arguing about it with people who are not willing to listen and already believe everything they are told and treat as gospel. Also it is true but also they help with the way a car accelerate and how the engine revs. A light weight flywheel with reduced inertia and mass will make the engine spin up faster. Affects are more apparent in the lower gears and you carry that advantage through a 1/4mile and thus will be quicker.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

FRRACER said:


> I will not take what ever he says as gospel. He has his background in drag racing and tuning and building drag engines


....



> Affects are more apparent in the lower gears and you carry that advantage through a 1/4mile and thus will be quicker.


I really can't help myself, this made me giggle. Sorry :wavey:

You know he has the quickest GTR in the world, well still getting quicker and not showing too much risk of looking challenged immediately? As you said yourself, he probably knows how what you need to do to make a GTR accelerate


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Not everyone wants a drag car or a RB30.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqDqHwJ06z4

Haven't seen this one before, love the center cam. **** me this car is so fast. RB30 isn't really needed...

Think all I'd do is get more modern turbo's. GTX2860s are the equivalent I think.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Old vid, believe mines used hks 2530 turbos with shorter final drive.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

They swap between 3.7 and 3.9


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

markM3 said:


> Old vid, believe mines used hks 2530 turbos with shorter final drive.


well documented in the thread .

Just posting this particular vid because I'd never seen it before.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

FRRACER said:


> They swap between 3.7 and 3.9


It's a pity we don't have an accurate video on the gauges. Would be easy to determine exactly what ratio they're running...

IMO it has to be 4.111 or higher in the Tsukuba (record) runs...it just revs so quickly.

For references, here's one with their Stage2 +++ engine (700+hp) but what appears to be stock 3.54 gear ratio. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yfwO7Cf6p4


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You just never know with Mines what they officially quoted as 3.7 in Dinos article and what they use in reality.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Also remember the Mines uses a lightweight flywheel and clutch circa 8kg from an article I read. That along with a carbon prop and a lower final drive makes for ballistic acceleration and response.


----------

